# رحلة الى دهب .....تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والاسعار (الجزء الاول)



## مصطفى-حسن (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*رحلة الى دهب ...تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والاسعار
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع دة عبارة عن رحلة لمدينة دهب المصرية فى سيناء على شاطى خليج العقبة واتمنى انة يكون مفيد ومرجع شبة شامل لاى حد بيفكر يروح دهب

فى البداية الرحلة كانت بعربيتى وكنت انا و عماد فقط 
طلعنا من العاشر من رمضان يوم 2 / 9 /2015 الساعة 10 ليلا ووصلنا دهب 5 فجرا

علشان تروح لهناك بالعربية انت قدامك 3 طرق

1 - طريق نوبيع
2 - طريق سانت كاترين
3 - طريق شرم الشيخ

الطريق الاول يعتبر اطولهم على الاطلاق

فبالتالى يفضل قدامك طريق سانت كاترين او طريق شرم الشيخ

الاول بص على الخريطة وانا هشرح لك وهوصف لك الطريقين بدقة وهشرحلك معنى الارقام اللى على الخريطة اللى انا عاملها علما بان نقطة الوصول هيا دهب رقم 5






بصفة عامة الانطلاقة الحقيقية ليك هتكون بعد ما تعدى نفق الشهيد احمد حمدى تحت قناة السويس وخصوصا لو انت جاى من القاهرة او الوجة البحرى عموما او حتى الصعيد


وهنبدأ بطريق سانت كاترين اللى هو معدى على النقط 1 -2 -3- 5 وتابع الخريطة فى الشرح

المسافة من رقم 1 الى رقم 2 الطريق معقول الى حد ما علما بان الطريق فردة واحدة (رايح جاى) ومنحنياتة معقولة لحد ابو رديس بتبقى المنحنيات صعبة جدا 
فأجبارى هتهدى السرعة ونقدر نقول متوفر علية الخدمات الى حد ما نظرا لانك بتمر باكتر من مدينة

بعد كدة الوصلة من 2 الى 3 اللى هيا من ابو رديس لسانت كاترين ......الوصلة دى بردو فردة واحدة ومتعرجة جدا ومفيهاش اى خدمات ولا محطات وقود وشبكة المحمول غالبا ضايعة بسبب الجبال اللى انت ماشى فى وسطها و مليانة كماين جيش 
 لحد ما توصل سانت كاترين هتلاقى فيها بنزينة بس احيانا مبيكونش فيها بنزين

فانت اعمل حسابك انك تفول بنزين فى  راس سدر وهيكفيك مرتاح لحد ما تدخل دهب

من بعد سانت كاترين لحد دهب اللى هيا النقطة من 3 الى 5 دى وصلة زى الزفت لانها متعرجة جدا جدا وصعود وهبوط ومش بس كدة دا كمان الاسفلت بتاعها مهترء وخشن ومليان حفر بفعل الزمن فلازم تخلى بالك وانت سايق ومينفعش تاخد الوصلة دى بالليل لانك اكيد هتلبس فى اى حفرة صغيرة وممكن تعمل لك مشاكل فى الكاوتش او العفشة بتاعة العربية

ودى صور من الطريق ولاحظ الحفرة الصغيرة فى اول صورة












الطريق دة من عندى من العاشر من رمضان الى دهب 520كيلو

نيجى للطريق التالت اللى هو طريق شرم الشيخ واللى انا عاملة باللون الاحمر ومعدى على النقط  1 - 2 - 4 - 5

من النقطة رقم 1 الى النقطة رقم 4 اللى هيا شرم الشيخ معقول الى حد ما لكن بردو من بعد ابو رديس تقريبا مفيش خدمات لحد ما تدخل شرم الشيخ من برة وتاخد الدائرى علشان تروح لدهب وهتلاقى بنزينة اول ما تعدى من بوابة شرم

الملاحظة الوحيدة اللى بنهبك ليها هيا الطريق من شرم الشيخ لدهب اللى هيا الوصلة من 4 الى 5 من بعد ما تعدى الكمين عبارة عن تعبان متلوى يعنى ببساطة مفيش حتى 3 كيلو متر مرصوفين بشكل مستقيم لكن الطريق فردتين رايح جاى 
وناعم ومرصوف بمواصفات ممتازة وبالليل كلة عواكس وارشادات وطولة من العاشر من رمضان لدهب 610كيلو

وصلنا دهب 
اولا دى معلومات كاملة عن المدينة
https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/دهب

او انا ممكن الخصها ليك فى سطرين وهيا ان دهب مدينة صغيرة جدا وبسيطة جدا ورخيصة فى كل خدماتها ونشاط المدينة الرئيسى سياحيا بيرتكز على 
1 - الغوص الاسكوبا
2 - الغوص الحر
3 - السنوركل
4 - رياضة الشراع او الطائرات الورقية 
5 - رحلات سفارى 

فلو انت ملكش فى حاجة من الكلام دة او معندكش استعداد تجرب الكلام دة يبقى مش هتلاقى حاجة تناسبك فى دهب

والتالى هيا اسعار بعض الرحلات علما بأن الاسعار دى تقريبية وقابلة للزيادة والنقص قليلا:

1 - رحلة سنوركل فى اى مكان الفرد 100ج شاملة زعانف وماسك ولايف جاكت فقط ووسيلة المواصلات ولا تشمل وجبات او مشروبات
2 - رحلة غوص اسكوبا مدتها ساعة للمبتدئين 300ج ولا تشمل وجبات او مشروبات 
3 - رحلة سفارى بالبيتش باجى فى وقت الغروب او الشروق 140ج ولا تشمل وجبات او مشروبات
4 - رحلة سنوركل باليخت 220ج وتشمل وجبة ومشروب وزعانف وماسك لمن يجيد السباحة اوالغطس الحر اوالسنوركل
5 - مرافقة مصور ليك فى اى رحلة تحت المية تقريبا من 200 الى 300 ج على حسب الاتفاق والوقت


بالنسبة ليا انا وصاحبى فاحنا مش محتاجين اى حاجة من الكلام دة لان كان معانا الزعانف والماسك والجوانتى وحزام الرصاص والكاميرات فى العربية 
فكنا بنتحرك بالعربية ننزل قدام الشاطى المقصود ونتعامل وبعد ما نخلص نرجع العربية تانى ونروح لشاطى تانى وهكذا

كل اللى هتحتاجة لو انت هتعمل زينا ايس بوكس تحط فية بعض المشروبات الباردة والعصاير

وكل الشواطى هناك مجانية 

تلقائيا ولا اراديا اول يوم صحينا من النوم نزلنا متوجهين مباشرة الى مقبرة الغواصين المحترفين ( البلو هول )

ودى معومات كاملة عنة ضرورى تقراها علشان هتفيدك جدا
https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الثقب_الأزرق_(البحر_الأحمر)


الطريق لية سهل لان المدينة صغيرة وهو فى الشمال منها على بعد 10 كيلو متر واخر 2 كيلو وانت رايح الاسفلت بيخلص وبتبدا تمشى على مدق ودى بعض الصور


















اول ما توصل هتلاقى العربيات الجيب التويوتا بتاعة الرحلات راكنة عامودى على البحر فى صفين .....ركنا العربية فى وسطهم






 وكنا لابسين من الفندق فنزلنا علطول

واليكم بعض الصور





<a href="http://s1357.photobucket.com/user/zarifsasa/media/P1050749%20Copy_zps3dzeoexg.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q757/zarifsasa/P1050749%20Copy_zps3dzeoexg.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo P1050749 Copy_zps3dzeoexg.jpg"/></a>












































*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*

ومن الاخر مفيش حد بيروح دهب بدون ما يروح البلو هوا وهو بيصلح لكل الناس حتى اللى مبيعرفش يعوم بيلبس لايف جاكت ويتفرج

بعد ما خلصنا البلو هول رجعنا حوالى 2 كيلو الى الكانيون 
وركنا العربية قدام الشاطى ونزلنا














































وبكدة يبقى خلصنا الجزء الاول 
ويتبقى الجزء التانى والاخير 
واللى هيكون اسمة


رحلة الى دهب ...تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والاسعار (الجزء التانى والاخير)

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*إيه الجمال دا ؟؟؟

مستنية الجزء التانى 

شكرا جزيلا ليك 

*​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الجمال دا ؟؟؟
> 
> مستنية الجزء التانى
> 
> ...



*متشكر على الاطراء والجزء التانى قريب علشان لو حد حب يطلع قبل نهاية الصيف*


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2015)

انا لو مراتى شافت موضوعك عن الاقصر ودهب
هتقول طلقنى
انت من كوكب اخر غير اللى عايش فية مصطفى
مش بتخرج غير للشغل ههههههه
متابع


----------



## أَمَة (8 سبتمبر 2015)

تسلم يدك يا مصطفى
حق وزارة السياحة تديك وسام 
على شغلك الجامد​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا لو مراتى شافت موضوعك عن الاقصر ودهب
> هتقول طلقنى
> انت من كوكب اخر غير اللى عايش فية مصطفى
> مش بتخرج غير للشغل ههههههه
> متابع



:new6: :new6: :new6:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 سبتمبر 2015)

تسلم ايديك علي التقرير الرائع و منتظرين التكملة .
و الصور كمان


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (9 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا لو مراتى شافت موضوعك عن الاقصر ودهب
> هتقول طلقنى
> انت من كوكب اخر غير اللى عايش فية مصطفى
> مش بتخرج غير للشغل ههههههه
> متابع



*ههههههههه 
عايز اقولك انى بشتغل 11 ساعة فى اليوم والله واجازتى الجمعة
بس الفكرة شوية تنظيم للوقت وهتعرف تستمتع بحياتك

رحلة الاقصر واسوان اللى لسة مخلصتهاش كانت فى اجازة العيد الكبير

والرحلة دى كانت 48 ساعة فقط

نظم وقتك واستمتع بحياتك*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (9 سبتمبر 2015)

أمة قال:


> تسلم يدك يا مصطفى
> حق وزارة السياحة تديك وسام
> على شغلك الجامد​


*
شكرا على الكلام الكبير

هيا الفكرة ان الواحد لما بيزور مكان طبيعى بيحكى علية لقرايبة واصحابة كل ما فيها انى بحكى بس على عدد مستمعين اكبر وبوثق بالصور والفيديو علشان لو حد حب يطلع نفس المكان تكون عندة المعلومة كاملة ويبقى انا اخدت الثواب*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (9 سبتمبر 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> تسلم ايديك علي التقرير الرائع و منتظرين التكملة .
> و الصور كمان



*ان شاء الله هرفع الجزء التانى بسرعة علشان لو حد حب يطلع قبل نهاية الصيف*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*بس أنا خيبتى إنى ما بعرفش أعوم

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:

ينفع أغطس ؟؟
​*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (9 سبتمبر 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> تسلم ايديك علي التقرير الرائع و منتظرين التكملة .
> و الصور كمان



*شكرا جزيلا على التشجيع والجزء التانى قريب قوى*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (9 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس أنا خيبتى إنى ما بعرفش أعوم
> 
> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:
> 
> ...



*عادى جدا 
بتلبسى لايف جاكت وتستمعى بالمشاهدة وانتى على سطح المية زى الناس اللى ورا عماد صاحبى فى الصورة كلهم لابسين لايف جاكت وتحت منهم عمق وحاجز مرجانى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2015)

مصطفى-حسن قال:


> *عادى جدا
> بتلبسى لايف جاكت وتستمعى بالمشاهدة وانتى على سطح المية زى الناس اللى ورا عماد صاحبى فى الصورة كلهم لابسين لايف جاكت وتحت منهم عمق وحاجز مرجانى*



*شكرا عل المعلومة 


*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (16 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا عل المعلومة
> 
> 
> *



العفو


----------

